# Nice Find! Pre War Fleet Wing



## Wayne Adam (Apr 15, 2013)

Well, I bought another bike today. Out of all of the bikes I have ( 50), I really think that this one is cool.
The straight lower bar, the tank shape, and the options are nice. It has the original Delta Spot Light wired to the switch in the tank which is still there.
 The horn assembly is missing but no big deal. I love the colors & the shape of this bike.
 Also, I thought that the large chrome piece attached to the seat was some cheap dime store add on, but it is integrated into the seat structure, 
and they are glass lenses & there are light bulbs & a battery tube connected to it. This has to be one of the coolest tail lights I have seen.
 Anyway, I was pretty excited about this one so I thought I would share it with you guys.
I found it on the PA Craigslist
 I also think I got a very good deal at $250.00.
Thanks for looking!...................Wayne


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 15, 2013)

Let me be the first to say congrats on a nice complete orig bike!  And, a great buy!  Enjoy!  I'll let the experts say for sure, but it's definitely later than '37...


----------



## Springer Tom (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey Wayne, nice bike..... how did you come up with the date of that bike? I have a Fleet Wing thats similar but haven't found any info on it......thanks Tom


----------



## RMS37 (Apr 15, 2013)

That is an exceptional find! The bike looks to be entirely original save for the pedals and the grips. The Seat-Light is a Cleveland Welding exclusive accessory and was available from approximately late 1940 through 1941. It was offered standard on the MF models and as an optional extra on the rest of the line. The light and other features of this bike mark the production date as well after 1937 and likely somewhere between late 1940 and the end of prewar production in early 1942.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 15, 2013)

*Not Sure of the date*

Hey guys, I'm not sure of the date. The guy who sold it to me said he thought it was a '37 or '38.
I am assuming it is definately pre war. I have an early post war Roadmaster, and this looks way older in 
style and components. Any help would be appreciated.
 Also as Tom said, there seems to be little info out there on the Fleet Wing CWC.................Wayne


----------



## RMS37 (Apr 15, 2013)

It is probably a 1941 model but several things show it is not earlier than 1940. The seat light is one (no doubt in my mind original to the bike, but to be fair, it could have been added.) The fork crown mount for the teacup light and the tank are two other features that help date the bike as 1940+. The serial number could be used to pin down the production date a bit further.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 15, 2013)

*Thanks Phil*

Hey Phil,
    Thanks for the info. The Seat-Light definately looks as if it is OEM and has been on the bike since the bike was new.
As I said, The guy was not sure of the year, but definately prewar. With the excellent level of petina, I might leave this one unrestored.
Also, the guy told me he actually has the drop stand, but has to locate it for me.
 Thanks everyone else for the positive comments also................Wayne


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 15, 2013)

GREAT find!! Cool bike and colors


----------



## Boris (Apr 15, 2013)

Good for you Wayne! GREAT FIND at a GREAT PRICE!!!! Congratulations and enjoy.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice complete bike congrats ....should clean up really nice!!!


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 15, 2013)

Do the correct pedals, grips and drop stand, clean it up and you have

yourself a real beautiful survivor........!  Very good buy.


----------



## babyjesus (Apr 16, 2013)

*Patent for the Saddle  *

Might like to see this:








Nice find! Nice bike!  ....as you can see the saddle is from around 1940. Patents usually come after the fact. 1939 for the saddle?


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Apr 16, 2013)

Very nice find!


1918 Ranger


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 16, 2013)

Congrats Wayne! Got to that one before I did Kingston is a drive though and I usually miss out when I have to wait til a weekend to make a trip. Nice bike!


----------



## BlueTarp (Apr 16, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> Patents usually come after the fact. 1939 for the saddle?




Patented objects are often produced before a patent is granted but companies generally go to great lengths to keep an item under wraps until they have filed for patent protection. For this reason the filing date of a patent is a reasonably good “not available before” date for most consumer products.

Obviously an item is first conceived and then at least in the design process before a legal patent is considered and then written and drafted. Typically though, if the decision is reached to patent an item, the patent is filed for the design before the item is released for final production and distribution to the public to insure that it is protected before it can be copied freely by other manufacturers. After the patent has been filed, it is reviewed by the patent office and ultimately either granted or denied. Having a patent “pending” is generally enough to keep competitors from directly mimicking your design while you wait for the patent office decision.

Two reasons that patent illustrations do not always appear identical to the final product produced is that they often predate the final productionalized item and illustrate an earlier iteration or phase from the design continuum. The other reason is that patent illustrations and descriptions are often meant to convey the broad nature of the design being patented and avoid some of the specifics that might only serve to limit the ultimate protection coverage. 

The patent filing date for the CWC saddle-light is October 10, 1940. This is a fall date which is late enough that it is about when the 1941 model lineup would probably have been locked in for completion of the photographs and text for production of the 1941 catalog. 

The only appearance of the saddle-light in the general CWC annual catalogs is in the 1941 issue, it does not appear in the 1940 catalog. In reality, changes were instituted as developed throughout the year and often entered production between the catalog issue dates. As I stated in my earlier post, I believe the saddle-light reached production about the time of the patent filing and in my experience it is generally found on bikes that probably calendar-date between late 1940 and perhaps mid 1941.  The light was optionally available across the entire 1941 line but the rarity of the accessory today suggests it was not originally produced and fitted in large numbers or for a very long period of time.  

Oh, and it was offered in both a chrome or a black painted finish…


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 16, 2013)

Interesting info on that saddle apron and patent.
I don't know why I was thinking Lobdell made it...am I completely wrong (being CWC) or did Lobdell make a similar product?

Great bike Wayne.
I have come back to this thread several times to look at it.
You've done a nice job at cultivating the fertile bicycle grounds of PA and NJ.

Chris


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 16, 2013)

*Hey Chris*

Hey Chris,,,Fertile it is. There are so many amazing bikes in the rural NW NJ & NE PA. Jim "Euphman06" last week scored
a great B-6 for $160.00, he is only 45 minutes from me, and I haven't even been applying myself.
 Anyway, Thanks everyone for the positive comments & the information.............Wayne


----------



## jd56 (Apr 16, 2013)

Daggum Wayne. i know a contractor in Va. that can build you a bigger shop. Or in your case a bike museum.

Nice..once again. But then again you never by junk.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 16, 2013)

*jd56*

Hey John...Oh I do sometimes buy junk, but I never show it to you!.....Wayne


----------

